# yuck! I think.  smells pretty strong



## simple (Dec 11, 2011)

Sharp cheddar, apple dust from Todd, and a, um, rather extended and unexpected siesta. As in sawing logs in the recliner... for about 4 hours.  

So.... a little over 6 hours of apple smoke before I took the cheese out to wrap and hide in the fridge.  The smell was my first concern--definitely too smoky, and worse, rather acrid.  Not enough flow through the smoker, I think.  Of course I had to try a little chunk off the end, and the smoke was a bit strong.  Since it was the end, I cut off another chunk and it was a bit better, but you definitely taste the smoke before the cheese.

It's wrapped and resting in the fridge now.  Will the taste mellow as it rests, or will it get stronger?  If too strong at the end, I suppose I could shave off the outside surface and see if that helps mellow it out.  What do you folks think?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 11, 2011)

It needs to age for at least 2 weeks...  but yes..  6 hrs a lil much


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 11, 2011)

Six hours is a long time but let it go for 6 to 8 weeks to mellow - the longer the better for mellowing out


----------



## roller (Dec 11, 2011)

I have done that recliner thang !!!!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 11, 2011)

In the last post of this thread - http://www.smoked-meat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14800&highlight=cheese+wash&page=2 there is a recipe and directions for a cheese wash to remove undesirable smoke from your cheese.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well maybe it will mellow as time goes bye. you never know.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2011)

Eventually it will mellow out, it seems that the longer it sits the better it gets. 2 weeks is the minimum, like scar said 6-8 weeks it really gets good. But yes 6 hours is a bit much!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 12, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Eventually it will mellow out, it seems that the longer it sits the better it gets. 2 weeks is the minimum, like scar said 6-8 weeks it really gets good. But yes 6 hours is a bit much!




x2


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 12, 2011)

As the others have said if you let it mellow it will be eatable. Even when I only smoke mine for around 3 hours if I take a bite of it right away it doesn't taste good at all. It needs to mellow out.


----------



## simple (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

2 hours was the plan, since this was my first attempt.  I figured I could always add more smoke.  I just totally zonked out.  

Part of the problem may have been not enough airflow, also.  I have a computer fan blowing into the rig, but only using a 6 volt power supply.  I have 12 volt unit, just have been too lazy to hook it up.  

I'l let it sit and mellow till the end of January and see how it turns out. Who knows--it might be my second inedible mistake.  Not a bad record for a couple years of experience in this hobby.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 12, 2011)

sounds like it is a little over. 4 hours is always PLENTY for myself


----------



## vision (Dec 13, 2011)

You can't eat it after smoking IMO. I let it age one month.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 14, 2011)

it is never a bad cheese just not as good as the next one....


----------



## exhaustedspark (Dec 14, 2011)

If the smoke flavor is to much for you mark it and set it aside for cooking. A pc of heavy smoked cheese in tomato soup or chicken soup etc etc. Not to mention put on baked spud and viola. Nothing is better. I have never noticed a difference with the cheese aging and mellowing. Only the cheese drying out if i do not seal.

Of course warm cheese rite off the smoker will taste different then chilled out of the fridge.

Any way mark the cheese for cooking and you will be pleasantly surprised.

Karl


----------



## simple (Feb 22, 2012)

I pulled some of this cheese out today and it was still too smoky for me.  Cubed some of it up and took it to work for a potluck...  Made it clear that I thought it was too smoky but wanted anogther opinion, that they wouldn't hurt my feelings if they trashed it after taking a bite.  You'd have thought they hadn't had anything to eat for months, the way they went at it.  Only had one comment about it being a bit strong, most were in the vein of "do you have any more?".  Must just be something that I don't like, I guess.  I'll gladly cut the rest up and take it in, because nobody in my family can stomach it...  Different strokes, I guess...


----------



## simple (Dec 28, 2012)

Since I did this first smoke, I've tried it two more times with much shorter time in the smoke.  I still can't stomach the stuff, but folks I give it to think it's great.  I found a little creamery in Alma KS that makes and smokes cheese, so I picked up small chunk to see if their's was better. Nope! Still tasted horrible to me others toss it down like popcorn.  I found a creamery in NW Indiana this fall. They had a display cooler about 15 foot long filled with what seemed to be a gazillion different cheeses that they make, many of them also smoked.  I tried a chunk of just about every smoked variety they had.  I just have to face the fact that I can't stand the stuff!  I really think I would rather have liver.  Extremely frustrating.  I'll keep making it and sharing it since others enjoy it, but it's disheartening that I can't stand to eat something that I enjoy doing making and apparently do well...


----------



## driedstick (Jan 1, 2013)

I have only had two other pesons say they did like it one said it was like licking a ash tray?????? young girl 19 and the other likes it but reminds him of smoked salmon and he doesnt like smoke salmon so he doesnt like the cheese.

you are right thou everyone is different and it is easy and good for potlucks or gift baskets,

Maybe try  this next time - take three same cheeses and put in smoke all at same time but pull them at different times lets say

pull one at 1hr in

2nd at two hrs in

and 3rd 3hrs in

make sure you lable them and vac pac and wait two weeks then open the one or all and do a taste test worth a try cheese isnt cheep but it is a fast smoke

Since you dont like have testers there for you so they can let you know what they like best if you do do gift baskets

Good luck let us know


----------

